# Which boots do you use and why



## Huskyman4k (Jan 21, 2010)

Just out of interest, what do you use.
Mine are Haix see link http://www.haix.com/eng/workwear_produktdetail_en.php?artikel=603019
the best I have worn but not the same tread/grip of some of yours I imagine, a great all round boot for all weathers.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Jan 21, 2010)

Here are the ones I wear http://www.jonsered.ca/node246.aspx, probably not as comfortable as yours, but very durable.


----------



## Huskyman4k (Jan 21, 2010)

Turkeyslayer said:


> Here are the ones I wear http://www.jonsered.ca/node246.aspx, probably not as comfortable as yours, but very durable.



I got a pair similar but only use them in the water, I put studs in the soles it took ages to get them in with the tool provided, but they come out easy, I lost a few so far and only wore them twice with the studs. 
They do say to only fit them from new but I used mine for a year so had to get some dirt out of the stud holes first, maybe not the best idea

The boot you have over there have REAL studs in, with our mixed terrain they just wouldnt work for me but they do look the biz


----------



## synness4 (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a of red wings steel toed loggers picked them up at second hand store for 15.00 BRAND NEW!!! saved my big toe to boot (pun intended )


----------



## brucejr (Jan 22, 2010)

Wesco Firestormers. The most comfortable boot I've worn. Only downside is the lack of insulation, but its ok just double up on socks.


----------



## 371groundie (Jan 23, 2010)

these:
http://labonville.com/shop/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=80&idcategory=243

and these:
http://labonville.com/shop/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=82&idcategory=243


----------



## Greystoke (Jan 23, 2010)

*Kuliens...*







Awesome boots...Kinda spendy, but they are worth every penny  I am sure Patty will agree.


----------



## slowp (Jan 23, 2010)

tarzanstree said:


> Awesome boots...Kinda spendy, but they are worth every penny  I am sure Patty will agree.




Yes, but I don't have a nice model and the boots are in my work pickup at work. I got the brown ones just for a change. 

Put on Kuliens after clomping around in the "safety" steel toed, heavy protected rubber vikings, and you feel like a ballerina, well, maybe not you guys.... Kuliens feel like they are part of your feet.


----------



## rob b (Jan 24, 2010)

Georgia steel toed loggers gor-tex 200gram thinsulate keep my feet warm and dry good all around boot for the woods or the blacktop


----------



## jaba (Jan 24, 2010)

Always been partial to Red Wings, but recently wore second hand Danners from my cousin, now thats comfort! Or maybe its because they are good and worn.


----------



## slowp (Jan 24, 2010)

The main safety features of the Kuliens are fit, caulks for traction, and high tops for leg protection. The heels are good for keeping upright on steep ground.

When I first started, I only wore 8" high tops and my shins were black and blue. That extra high leather will really protect your shins from getting hit by walking into stobs, or limbs or whatever brush. I have even walked into a barb wire fence that was hidden in the brush. 

No steel toes, no kevlar padding.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm on my second pair of Redwing 608's. They suck. The last pair I had I wore a hole thru, as in, my foot came out the bottom, and the new pair, less than a year old, the sole is starting to do the same thing. Its like they dry rot or something. The only reason I have another pair is that they replaced them for free, but I almost had to break bad on them to get them. They were only a year old or so. Seriously had a bad experience with their rep. The guy wouldnt return my calls, emails or nothing. I got lied to by either the store or the rep, finally asked for my old boots back, they said they didn't have them anymore, and that wasn't an option. In the end, I got a new pair, but I promise, it will be my last. It sux too, cause my Dad has wore them for 20+ years with no probs. Wow that was long winded, but here are the boots in question to steer away from. LINK


----------



## Wazzu (Jan 24, 2010)

I used to wear Whites Boots, they are pretty good. Now that I dont do any farming or welding etc...I have been wearing Danners for the past 7-8 years and they are the most comfortable full size boot I've used. I have tried about everything too. Redwings to Army issued boots, Danners are by far the best comfort.


----------



## nhlogga (Jan 24, 2010)

leather boots are redwing loggers one pair with caulks from hoffman's the other pair with vibram soles. winter packs are hoffmans with caulks and lacrosse which i just bought yerterday. rubber boots are vikings with caulks and the red ranger boots from labonville. All are steel toe.


----------



## rlwheeler1 (Jan 24, 2010)

USMC approved Danner warm weather combat boots gotta support an Oregon company bit pricey compared to the other boots we can weafr but love them. Danner gave my last unit free cold weather boots when we went to afghanistan and I've loved them since. But as far as my extra curriculum projects go it's Danner's to just ordered a pair of there boots hopefully they get here soon.


----------



## mile9socounty (Jan 24, 2010)

Well I do not wear my Marine Corps combat boots out in the woods. I have gone through Georgia Loggers, lasted about 3 years. I will not purchase Danners again, lasted a little under 5 months. I'm currently wearing some kind of insulated Carolina boots. There were nice up until the left boot met up with a MS 361. So let's see what tax season can bring this broke fella.


----------



## treeserv.jax (Jan 24, 2010)

i use regular pair of red wings favorite style are the red wing pecos they cost about 150 to 180 but they are tuff and all around great boot when you rub burnt motor oil on them they become 99% water proof too


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 25, 2010)

White's Smokejumper, Viking rubber sole, and Viking golf shoe sole. My Wesco caulks had something spill on them and eat up the leather. I need to send a pair of boots to White's to be rebuilt as caulks.


----------



## joesawer (Jan 26, 2010)

All the kevlar and steel toes in the world are no good if you can't stand up or fall off the mountain!
Currently......Whites caulks, a pair of Nicks vibrams for flat ground and running equipment and a pair of Wesco climbers.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jan 27, 2010)

L; Your right you don,t want corks in your equipment , Nor is it good for walking on the steel tracks of Dozers ,Shovels, Piece of crap feller bunchers Log Trucks ,ect ... But in the winter you would be amazed at how many injuries happen to operators getting on and off equipment .. In Prudhoe Bay there have been fatalities from guys stepping down out of trucks and off equipment , havine their feet go out from under them and their head hitting the step ,track ect. I mean guys died just getting off the equip . they were running or out of the truck they were driving ..... Traction devices are mandatory on the Slope now ... The company I work for has got it down pretty well useing the screws from " Stabilicers " tm . in the heel of boots ... . I put them in my wifes Bunny boots here also .. just a few of the raised screw heads really make a difference .......The fore foot of the boot doesn,t need them but it doesn,t hurt .. They won,t stay in the fore foot of Bunny boots as the rubber is to soft . but if put in the heel they stay pretty good .... 
....
. The Slope preaches 3 points of contact ,on and off equipment ...........Even a few Triconies in eack boot heel is alot better than someone becoming a quadriplegic .....And really , the rubber matts in the cab are not to be compared with someones life .....................Some of you guys may think I,m talkin ----,, check the accident stats ... Getting on and off equipment is way more dangerous than you think .....


----------



## joesawer (Jan 28, 2010)

L-Enterprises said:


> I dont need caulks ripping up the floor of the machines .....



I wear Nicks vibrams mostly when running equipment. 
Caulks are BAD when stepping on Steel.
Caulks are great on snow and ice!


----------



## tramp bushler (Jan 28, 2010)

*My Viberg 105Ts*






.
. I had just got this hollow Silver Poplar down .. the 20" bar of my 353 Husky is inside the hollow stump ....Obviously not winter .....


----------



## tramp bushler (Jan 28, 2010)

Now before anyone yells at me about resizing my pics .. I wanted to look at summer time . and on the forums is the biuggest pics I can produce ..It,s 10 below this morning ...Got up to 3 above 2 days ago ......


----------



## Newguy777 (Jan 28, 2010)

Anybody try the new hoffman composite toe? thinkin these will be my next boots. had carolinas and wolverine loggers before. loved the wolverine loggers fit but they have lost there waterproofing 2years old. I have a a pair of wolverine hunting boots that i have had for over 10years still waterproof and still my favorite pair. lucky boots too. haha. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## ms290 (Jan 28, 2010)

i got some el cheapo Hi-Tech waterproof hikin boots that i use in the woods till its under 10 degrees. I got a half mind to get me some yak-traks and see how well they work for me.


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 29, 2010)

I had 5 pair of Whites, two Vibram, three corks, my feet sweat, I rotated every day. I got about a year out of them before sending them in for a rebuild.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 29, 2010)

Wesco caulks...just about done for, split, run over, and falling apart. Viking caulks for the snow and mud...warm and dry but heavy. Danner fire boots for running Cat, comfortable and the easiest to break in that I've ever had.

Anybody tried the Red Dawg caulks from Bailey's?


----------



## tramp bushler (Jan 29, 2010)

I,ve heard they are pretty soft and break down pretty easy ..Get some Vibergs ..They last for YEARS


----------



## Gologit (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't doubt Vibergs are good boots and will last for years...the question is will _I _ last for years. I think having a pair of boots outlive me would just piss me off. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tramp bushler (Jan 30, 2010)

Gologit said:


> I don't doubt Vibergs are good boots and will last for years...the question is will _I _ last for years. I think having a pair of boots outlive me would just piss me off. :hmm3grin2orange:


.

. Well , how old are ya any way ???.I,ll be 50 in a few months , I,ll prolly buy several more pair of Vibergs . And I won,t need a new pair of corks another year at least ............... 

. Logit ; If your feet ain't happy , you aint happy ... Get some good boots .. My next pair of Viberg corks will be the 45 model ...I don,t know if I will go with spring or block heel .......I have a pair of rubber soled 45 s .They are made from the Water Buffalo leather ...I got them for dirt work , Laborin . I have a pair of lace to the toes I,m going to have rebuilt w/o the steel toes ...........They are cow leather , and tho they are a better boot than Whites , they arn,t as good as the Water buffalo leather boots ....The Viberg block heel corks are along the lines of other Western Canada , and Washington corks , like Currins , High Lines , Buffalos ect . The spring heels are simular to Wesco spring heels ... Execpt years better ...It,s 12 below at my place this morning , so I won,t be wearing leather boots today


----------



## Gologit (Jan 30, 2010)

tramp bushler said:


> .
> 
> . Well , how old are ya any way ???.I,ll be 50 in a few months , I,ll prolly buy several more pair of Vibergs . And I won,t need a new pair of corks another year at least ...............
> 
> . Logit ; If your feet ain't happy , you aint happy ... Get some good boots .. My next pair of Viberg corks will be the 45 model ...I don,t know if I will go with spring or block heel .......I have a pair of rubber soled 45 s .They are made from the Water Buffalo leather ...I got them for dirt work , Laborin . I have a pair of lace to the toes I,m going to have rebuilt w/o the steel toes ...........They are cow leather , and tho they are a better boot than Whites , they arn,t as good as the Water buffalo leather boots ....The Viberg block heel corks are along the lines of other Western Canada , and Washington corks , like Currins , High Lines , Buffalos ect . The spring heels are simular to Wesco spring heels ... Execpt years better ...It,s 12 below at my place this morning , so I won,t be wearing leather boots today



LOLOL...I'm 63 1/2. I'm _supposed_ to be semi-retired but the damn phone keeps ringing. I've been trying to retire for the last couple of years but some really great jobs keep popping up...you know how it goes.

I've never had Vibergs but I've worked with guys who wore them and they all had good things to say about the boots. My Wescos are hammered...they've been rebuilt twice and they won't take another rebuilding. Maybe it's time to think about a pair of those Canadian boots.


----------



## slowp (Jan 30, 2010)

Don't buy Kuliens unless you plan on going a few more years, more than a few. In fact, thinking about that, I might have to keep on just to get my money's worth out of them. 

I'd like to ditch the Vikings for the Kuliens but the snow just won't melt. What little there is. :bang:


----------



## hammerlogging (Jan 30, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Wesco caulks...just about done for, split, run over, and falling apart. Viking caulks for the snow and mud...warm and dry but heavy. Danner fire boots for running Cat, comfortable and the easiest to break in that I've ever had.
> 
> Anybody tried the Red Dawg caulks from Bailey's?



A couple pof years ago I tried a pair becasue i was sick of paying for Wescos. As soon as I opened the box and put them on, they were resealed and sent back, i thought they felt like crap and the construction was cheapo. But then a guy I cut with bought a pair last spring, considered them disposable boots, never once oiled them, wore them every day till early winter about about 9 months when he got his new pacs. They held up pretty good. I think they would completely self destruct within 2 months if he kept wearing them. But for the price, I think thats a descent testimonial to them.


----------

